# Enjoy the non-taxed boat trips while you can…



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Congress is about to let the States place a sales tax on all goods and services afloat: 

H.R. 3619: Coast Guard Authorization Act for Fiscal Years 2010 and 2011 
Title III - Shipping and Navigation 
Section 301 - 
Amends the Act commonly known as the Rivers and Harbors Appropriations Act of 1884 to authorize the levy of nonfederal sales taxes on goods and services provided to or by vessels or watercraft (other than vessels or watercraft primarily engaged in foreign commerce) that operate on U.S. navigable waters. 

TITLE III—SHIPPING AND 
7 NAVIGATION 
8 SEC. 301. GOODS AND SERVICES. 
9 Section 4(b) of the Act of July 5, 1884, commonly 
10 known as the Rivers and Harbors Appropriation Act of 
11 1884 (33 U.S.C. 5(b)), is amended— 
12 (1) by striking ‘‘or’’ at the end of paragraph 
13 (2)(C); 
14 (2) by striking the period at the end of para 
15 graph (3) and inserting ‘‘; or’’; and 
16 (3) by adding at the end the following: 
17 ‘‘(4) sales taxes on goods and services provided 
18 to or by vessels or watercraft (other than vessels or 
19 watercraft primarily engaged in foreign com 
20 merce).’’. 



http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=111_cong_bills&docid=f:h3619eh.txt.pdf


----------

